# jacket knitted in a similar manner to a shawl.



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

I saw somone wearing a jacket, knitted in garter stitch, and started at the bottom centre of the back in exactly the same manner a shawl is made. There is an increase line up the centre back and down the length of each sleeve. Because of the construction, it is all knitted on the diagonal so stripes and blocks of colour worked really well. 

Ah ha I thought, it's the surprise jacket, but it's not and I can't find a pattern for it, even on Ravelry! I'm sure it must be there somewhere but I'm obviously not putting the right words into search, so I thought I'd ask here instead. Someone must know the style I am describing. Help please.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't seen this, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I hope someone can find this


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

this sounds like the work or a very inventive knitter / someone who can start "anywhere" and create knitted fabric / i have from time to time started at the cuff of a sleeve and let it take me somewhere or other / sometimes the piece turns out to make "sense"


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I also hope someone finds this knit..it sounds very interesting....has anyone seen it on pinterest...if you ever see this knit again please consider asking about it's origin....I realize full well that such encounters are often brief and at a distance...
julie


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

How about this one?

http://thepottyknitter.blogspot.com/p/diagonal-knit-jacket.html

While you are there, look at this--

http://thepottyknitter.blogspot.com/p/mock-patch-work-throw.html


----------



## spoons4me (Mar 14, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://thepottyknitter.blogspot.com/p/diagonal-knit-jacket.html


BOY!! do I like the look of this sweater...thanks!!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

That is a really different sweater and I love it. I think I have to make it. Thanks for bringing to our attention!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://thepottyknitter.blogspot.com/p/diagonal-knit-jacket.html


This is a very interesting garment from someone who seems to be a very creative person. Thanks for the link.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Nope, but thanks for finding that one. This one is knitted in pieces and the one I saw was all in one, with only underarm seams to sew. Much shorter too, barely hip length.

I am sure that I 'could' eventually work out where and how to do the necessary increases and decreases to make the sleeves, but I don't see the need to reinvent the wheel when there is almost certainly a pattern out there already. Don't forget that it is started at the bottom of the back, not at the neck, as there was an upwards pointing triangle of colour there which matched the cuffs and fronts. Very flattering to a generous sit-upon.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://thepottyknitter.blogspot.com/p/diagonal-knit-jacket.html...


Thank you for that link! It's now high up on my lengthy to-do list!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

A baby jacket ($4) but sure sounds right.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/phazelias-mitered-baby-jacket


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

If you have Knitters Mag Issue 62 (this is from an ended ebay listing)
And I see 4 used copies of that issue on Amazon for $4 each
http://www.amazon.com/Knitters-Magazine-Issue-Vol-No/dp/B002VTVPHK


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lots of nice patterns, thanks!


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Love the cardi


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

I knit a pullover that may make you think it was created the way you described, except that it wasn't. 

I hadn't worn it in years but when I saw your post, I pulled it out. I knit it when I was an exchange student in Germany. If I remember correctly, I saw a sample of it, knitted as a fairisle, in a shop window on a Sunday. I went back the next day and they gave me a copy of the pattern so probably I bought the yarn that I ended up using at the same time. I elected to knit mine in an off white linen and to use texture rather than fairisle. I was travelling around, mostly on the train, so one ball of yarn was enough to handle!

I just now found the pattern. Obviously it is in German. However, one starts by casting on 112 stiches on circular needles and joining it. One then proceeds with a k1, p1 ribbing but on the first row one puts markers on each side of every 28th stitch. These markers mark the centre back, centre front and centre of each shoulder. Increases are made each side of the markers. After so many years of hardly ever speaking or reading German, I would need to consult a German knitting resource to interpret the whole pattern. (It is just so much easier to retain the vocabulary in French and Spanish or to figure it out, even when you have never come across the word before. )

As you can see from the second photo, there are no seams in this sweater.
You can tell that I wore this sweater a lot because the cuff of the sleeve has been reknit with a slightly different yarn.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Here's my guess.

http://www.elann.com/commerce.web/product_freepatterns.aspx?featuredID=128782


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey, hey, JJ! We've been missing you!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

knitophile, is that picture behind you Pi and the Tiger?? Very nice sweater and picture...


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> knitophile, is that picture behind you Pi and the Tiger?? Very nice sweater and picture...


It is indeed Pi and the tiger. My son is a graphic artist and he drew and coloured that picture on the computer. I liked it so much that I had it printed as a poster and mounted. I just saw the video last weekend. Of course, it was not as good as Yan Martel's book but it was still very good. Before the book came out, I was not aware that the French had a colony in India.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

The baby cardigan looks the nearest so far. From what I can remember, the front was straighter, certainly not with the little pointy bits at the bottom, and no buttons or fastenings. 

Definitely not the pinwheel; it had just the centre line of double holes up the back as you get in the centre of a shawl.

Thank you all for exercising your little grey cells on this one as I know when it is finally tracked down, lots of you are going to love it.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

No, I take it back, it's not like the baby jacket. I just found a photo of the back of it right at the bottom of the Ravelry page. On that, the garter stitch ridges run from the shoulders down to the centre, ie making a point down triangle shape.

The jacket I am looking for was started with one stitch at the bottom centre of the back, just like the neck edge of a shawl, so imagine having the neck edge of a shawl as the bottom edge and you can see the triangle shape will point upwards. It was straight across the back bottom edge but I didn't get a chance to study the front as much.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

OK, I found it, or one like it!!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dacapo

Only snag is that this particular one is a kit, from Canada, for $258, plus goodness only how much in shipping and taxes to get it to the UK. I don't like it that much, and I was thinking it would be a good stash buster, not an excuse to spend lots more money.

The lady who was wearing it said her friend made it for her as a present
when she'd been ill recently, and that she'd made several. As this is all in the UK, I doubt she had imported even one kit. And I tell you what, it looks much better 'in the flesh' than it does in the photos. I wouldn't be as interested as I am in finding the pattern if I'd only seen those pictures.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

laceandbits said:


> OK, I found it, or one like it!!!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dacapo
> 
> ...


So far as I can tell, it's not made or shipped _from_ the USA or Canada. Its source is Denmark. http://www.knit.dk/uk/dacapo.htm 
This link includes the dealers who carry it, and many of them are in the UK: http://www.knit.dk/uk/dealers.html

It's lovely. Enjoy it!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

jvallas said:


> A baby jacket ($4) but sure sounds right.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/phazelias-mitered-baby-jacket


Thanks for this link. I've been searching for something like this.


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

Your description sounds like a pattern I saw on the Red Heart web site. It's called a Sir Echo cardigan. See link for pattern:
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/sir-echo-jacket


----------



## Marieta (Sep 3, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://thepottyknitter.blogspot.com/p/diagonal-knit-jacket.html
> 
> ...


The jacket I have to make. I love it! And being a quilter I think the throw is on my long todp list as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Lace and Bits-- That Danish pattern is by Hanne Falkenberg, and I know through experience that she does not sell her patterns separately! 

It's amazing how your description got so many people to turn up great patterns-- I hope you can adapt one of them to suit you.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the ideas. I particularly like the Sir Echo jacket. I've printed the pattern ready to do one day. The construction is so intriguing. KP is such a smashing site. Wish I'd found it ages ago. :-D


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

maybe you are talking about ---"THE SHAWLER" by Shelle Hendrix on Ravelry...I made this and eliminated the back seam by continuing around(I found it to drape much better!)...I want to submit a pic for you to see mine---but I don't know how.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I posted a pic under the (Pictures)section......I get so many compliments on this !


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so many great sweaters. I now have several on my list.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://thepottyknitter.blogspot.com/p/diagonal-knit-jacket.html
> 
> ...


Only slightly off topic, but the mock patch work throw is also very interesting - and one piece.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jvallas said:


> A baby jacket ($4) but sure sounds right.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/phazelias-mitered-baby-jacket


this one has some real zing to it. thanks for sharing


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks so much, love the mock patch work knitted throw.
Such a good way to use up my stash - and it could look just as good in a variety of colours.
Although it's summer in South Africa, I can't wait to start on this once my current project is done.
Jules


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://thepottyknitter.blogspot.com/p/diagonal-knit-jacket.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link to this site....so interesting and very simple designs....but really lovely results.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So far as I can tell, it's not made or shipped _from_ the USA or Canada. Its source is Denmark. http://www.knit.dk/uk/dacapo.htm
> This link includes the dealers who carry it, and many of them are in the UK: http://www.knit.dk/uk/dealers.html
> 
> It's lovely. Enjoy it!


You might find the pattern at

http://www.swedishyarn.com/swi_hf_collection.htm

This is the US/Canada distributor of the desiger's patterns and yarns. Ravelry does not give you info on purchasing the pattern as far as I could find. This woman has a great sense of geometry in her designs which I find beautiful


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm with Jessica-Jean.....High up on my to do list! I love it.......


----------



## nchilds (Jan 26, 2013)

Try this..... A lace cropped jacket.....it is in my favorites to knit for my next project:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/29-cropped-lace-jacket


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

So now I have to make at least 2 diagonal jackets before I die of old age?? Yikes, this place is dangerous to my health. (But you notice I keep coming back!) Love these patterns. Thanks and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

What about this one?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kite-jacket


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome back, Jessica-Jean. I missed you.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

The kite jacket is the only other one where the arrowhead shape is pointing up the back, but it has a centre back seam. 

The Danish one is probably the one I saw being worn.


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Could it be the Elizabeth jacket? http://www.ravelry.com/projects/feltedlace/elizabeth


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://thepottyknitter.blogspot.com/p/diagonal-knit-jacket.html
> 
> ...


Love the patterns in both these sites. Thank you! Such a long list of "must do" projects now.
Welcome back, Jessica Jean.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Love it, it may be my next project, thanks!


----------



## margaret in fl (Mar 27, 2012)

Check out Sally Melville's "The Knit Stitch" book, if you can. She has the type sweater you describe. It's a great book, anyway!


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Uh-oh.
Me too!!!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you for that link! It's now high up on my lengthy to-do list!


 :lol:


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://thepottyknitter.blogspot.com/p/diagonal-knit-jacket.html
> 
> ...


I'm with Jessica-Jean. Just love that. Wish I had it right now. It's 15 degrees outside, the wind is blowing and the house is a little drafty.


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the great links. I'll have some projects for after Christmas when life slows down!


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

I have had a PM request to translate the pattern for the pullover/jumper referred to in my reply above (shows on page 2 on my computer). The translation will take a bit of time. However, my son was quick in creating the schematic for me. As I cannot attach anything in a response to a PM, here is the schematic for the pattern for anyone who may be interested. The pattern highly recommends that, from the schematic, you make a paper or cardboard model and lay your knitting on it from time to time to check that it is coming out the right size. If not, you just adjust your knitting by the number of stitches or the size of your needles. From the schematic, any experienced knitter should be able to size it up (or even down to a childs size for that matter) to adjust it for the person the garment is being knit for.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

I thought of this pattern. It's one of my favorites.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sleeves


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the potty-knitter link. This is a comfortable looking jacket - pattern on the to-do list.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you for that link! It's now high up on my lengthy to-do list!


Well hello Jessica-Jean. How are you? And I do agree that the list is getting lengthy. Maybe with the snow storm coming in we can do a lot of knitting inside.


----------



## finkelb (Jan 6, 2013)

How about this Ravelry pattern?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-back-bolero


----------



## theknitstitch (May 23, 2011)

Take a look at the Traveling Sweater on Ravelry. Might be the one you are looking for.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Like the idea of the diagonals--I love diagonal anything.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://thepottyknitter.blogspot.com/p/diagonal-knit-jacket.html
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much for telling us about these! I found several things on the Potty Knitter site that I'd love to make.

Hazel


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

It's amazing how we are always finding new sites. Thanks for this one.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

debbieb said:


> I thought of this pattern. It's one of my favorites.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sleeves


That's not it but I love it. Have to have that one.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Jessica Jean, thanks for pointing me to the UK stockist. Now I don't understand why a kit which retails for £70 in the UK can need to be marked up to $258 in the USA. That's a helluver lot of import duty. 

At £70 it is in my budget for something I love, and I've paid more than that for my Colinette yarns, but I don't like any of the colour options. I know I might be picky, but at that price I need to really want it. So I've written to ask if it might just be possible to buy the pattern alone. I know it's highly unlikely, but mother always said 'Don't ask, don't get'.


----------



## Emma544 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sounds interesting


----------



## nnbari (Jun 16, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://thepottyknitter.blogspot.com/p/diagonal-knit-jacket.html
> 
> Great pattern, now in the sweater file Thanks!


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks, I love this baby sweater. Perfect for leftovers.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Thank you laceandbits for your posting, I've just had an enjoyable time following all the links you have been given by KPers


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

Leilani, Quonset and Juliana patterns are free on the Beroco website and are constructed this way. I think that Juliana is like a scarf with sleeves and looks fun to wear


----------



## csknits (Jun 16, 2013)

could it be Frankie Brown's Kite jacket (free on ravelry)?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

laceandbits said:


> I saw somone wearing a jacket, knitted in garter stitch, and started at the bottom centre of the back in exactly the same manner a shawl is made. There is an increase line up the centre back and down the length of each sleeve. Because of the construction, it is all knitted on the diagonal so stripes and blocks of colour worked really well.
> 
> Ah ha I thought, it's the surprise jacket,  but it's not and I can't find a pattern for it, even on Ravelry! I'm sure it must be there somewhere but I'm obviously not putting the right words into search, so I thought I'd ask here instead. Someone must know the style I am describing. Help please.


IMHO so hard from your general description to find exactly what your looking for. Was the "jacket" you saw like a cardigan in shape or like the shawl jacket Whoopi Goldberg wore on the view the other day (a wrist length shawl caught at the sides [underarm] and wrist). The diagonal or 45 degree knit jackets on the offered web sites are just simply taking your favorite straight jacket or cardigan and working diagonally instead of horizontally--nothing I would pay $258 for in a kit as you could do much better with your own selection of yarns and colors to suit your needs. Whoopi's was an actual shawl with the long straight edge meeting in the front (creating a pointed hemline) and the back like the usual shawl point--stunning and looked like it was done in simple DC pattern like the standard Granny Square.
To work in the diagonal or "bias" has many web postings to choose from. You are best off taking measurements from something you own and like rather than risking what is sure to be more drapable from someone else's pattern since it has the same affect as working bias on woven fabric. That is why the one you saw had a center back "seamed" by the increases or decreases to help support the sag of the center back--would include the same in the sleeves to prevent sagging. Each person has their own preference for placing the direction of the stitches so draw some on a piece of paper and pin to a jacket you own and look in the mirror first--what may have been becoming on the one you saw may be just the opposite of what looks good on you.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

PhylD said:


> Your description sounds like a pattern I saw on the Red Heart web site. It's called a Sir Echo cardigan. See link for pattern:
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/sir-echo-jacket


Now i like this one....


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

kniturassoff said:


> Leilani, Quonset and Juliana patterns are free on the Beroco website and are constructed this way. I think that Juliana is like a scarf with sleeves and looks fun to wear


Thanks for those, like the assymetric Leilani so yet another one tempting me, but it is the Danish one that I saw. Now to see if I can buy just the pattern as £70 for colours I don't like is a no go.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

lol jessica! me too..... my stash and to-do list will keep me going until i am well over 200 years of age!


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

This is the link I used which might help? 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&query=geometric%20cardigans&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best

Whilst it might not have exactly what you're looking for, perhaps it will give you some ideas about how you might recreate the elusive original! I didn't specify free in my search, so some of these will (likely) have a price. Meantime, I think we're all fascinated enough to keep looking!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I think you can find that pattern in Elizabeth Zimmermans book Knit One, Knit All. I bought the book from Knit Picks. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Forget my last post, I'd do with the potty knitter!


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Laceandbits
It sounds like one of the sweaters designed by Hanna Falkenberg called Dacapo. It only comes in a kit. I ordered it from Cucumberpatch. It was shipped to me from England. There website is www.cucumberpatch.co.uk


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you for that link! It's now high up on my lengthy to-do list!


Hi Jessica Jean, great to see you again!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Knitophile said:


> It is indeed Pi and the tiger. My son is a graphic artist and he drew and coloured that picture on the computer. I liked it so much that I had it printed as a poster and mounted. I just saw the video last weekend. Of course, it was not as good as Yan Martel's book but it was still very good. Before the book came out, I was not aware that the French had a colony in India.


Dear Knitophile.

You have a talented son. That is a wonderful picture. The style reminds me of "Prince of Persia" graphics. My husband loves that story, so when I showed him the your Life of Pi picture, he found this one. (Not to be outdone) lol He just emailed it out for Thanksgiving.


----------



## akann (Jun 27, 2011)

That is a great picture! I am still laughing!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean but try "convertible shawls" on raverly.

pzoe


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean but try "convertible shawl" on raverly.

pzoe


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

jvallas said:


> A baby jacket ($4) but sure sounds right.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/phazelias-mitered-baby-jacket


I love this jacket! I have to come out of the closet and admit to hating the most popular mitered sweater around, the BSJ. This one however, I find captivating. I need to find a larger child's size, so now I'm off to another Ravelry search.


----------



## mum of 11 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks knitters for selection of web sites, some lovely patterns


----------



## Johanna1 (Sep 24, 2011)

jmcret05 I like that pattern on the Potty Knitter. I checked that website and did not find any yarn. Can you tell me where I can find Potty Knitters recycled yarn? It looks like it is a worsted yarn.
Johanna


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

MaryE-B said:


> I have to come out of the closet and admit to hating the most popular mitered sweater around, the BSJ.


When I first learned to knit, I bought the pattern for the BSJ but now, as with a lot of her stuff, I find it very boxy and shapeless. I admire her tremendously for her imagination, math skills, invention, continual experimentation, and I suspect were she alive today, she'd be astonishing us. Maybe kind of Lucy Neatby-like. But I'm with you on the BSJ (except it looks really fun to knit something that looks like nothing, but turns into a jacket). I never did use that pattern.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I realize this isn't what you are looking for, but it's definitely a jacket/vest that looks as if it's been made from a shawl.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lolita-5
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cascade-vest
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-trellis-shawl-vest
I'm intrigued with them and am going to make the Lolita.
Jane Thornley has several vests and shrugs based on shawls. This one is most similar to the vests in the previous links, but if you like her designs, there are others. I love them but I'm not really creative enough and too cheap to buy a $20 pattern
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-flow-vest


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

PhylD said:


> Your description sounds like a pattern I saw on the Red Heart web site. It's called a Sir Echo cardigan. See link for pattern:
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/sir-echo-jacket


Oh, I really like this one. It is now on my to do list for sure!


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

knittingaddict said:


> Hi Laceandbits
> It sounds like one of the sweaters designed by Hanna Falkenberg called Dacapo. It only comes in a kit. I ordered it from Cucumberpatch. It was shipped to me from England. There website is www.cucumberpatch.co.uk


Yes it is, you must have jumped a few pages. I have written to cucumber patch to see if there is any chance of buying just the pattern as I don't like any of the colourways. Not holding my breath though!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks jvallas, for the baby pattern link.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! This thread sure has come up with a lot of fantastic patterns. Thanks to all.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> Dear Knitophile.
> 
> You have a talented son. That is a wonderful picture. The style reminds me of "Prince of Persia" graphics. My husband loves that story, so when I showed him the your Life of Pi picture, he found this one. (Not to be outdone) lol He just emailed it out for Thanksgiving.


There seem to be more and more people living a Life of Pie! Your husband's find certainly made me laugh. (A bit late for any harvesting and thus Thanksgiving here:-nothing but snow on the ground and slippery roads in Québec! Good thing we celebrated our Thanksgiving on October 14th.)

With respect to my son's original artwork shown in the background of my earlier reply, I will pass on your compliments and show him the one you posted. I am sure he will appreciate both.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> Dear Knitophile.
> 
> You have a talented son. That is a wonderful picture. The style reminds me of "Prince of Persia" graphics. My husband loves that story, so when I showed him the your Life of Pi picture, he found this one. (Not to be outdone) lol He just emailed it out for Thanksgiving.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://thepottyknitter.blogspot.com/p/diagonal-knit-jacket.html
> 
> ...


Love both these patterns, thanks


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

I love it when people are so helpful on here ! There are a lot of good links !


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://thepottyknitter.blogspot.com/p/diagonal-knit-jacket.html
> 
> ...


Ohhh NOOO! I had promised myself not to add more patterns that I want to knit to the hundreds I've already saved!!! This are great patterns, though - maybe just a couple more wont hurt . . .   

Thanks for the patterns!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

What a great thread on a great forum. I have unfortunately nothing to add but have added a great sweater to my list. Thanks all.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's a link to the"Kite Jacket" on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kite-jacket


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> I realize this isn't what you are looking for, but it's definitely a jacket/vest that looks as if it's been made from a shawl.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lolita-5
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cascade-vest
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-trellis-shawl-vest
> ...


Wow, love those pattern. Now my next project is going to be Ultra Pima Rose Trellis Shawl Vest. Love it. I have a lot of yarn and different colors for this pattern


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

belka453 said:


> Wow, love those pattern. Now my next project is going to be Ultra Pima Rose Trellis Shawl Vest. Love it. I have a lot of yarn and different colors for this pattern Thank you.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is a link to a pattern I found and it's called a Shawligan. This sounds like what you are looking for.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Oops - forgot the link

http://www.pickles.no/shawligan


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Pickles is a great resource...and this is a GREAT pattern. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Your description reminds me of Iris Schreier's "multidirectional" garment designs; here's one with sleeves:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/october-2013-knitalong-seamless-vest-or-jacket

Great patterns in this thread! Even if you don't find what you are looking for, the rest of us are very excited


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

I have this pattern. It is from Twisted Sisters in Escondido, California. You might Google to find the website. Their first version is called "Pythagorean Jacket". They also have a later version called "Elecktra". Hope this helps


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

The website for Twisted Sisters:
www.twistedsistersknitting.com.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely creations! I rather fancy the shawl with sleeves! thanks for the link.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> maybe you are talking about ---"THE SHAWLER" by Shelle Hendrix on Ravelry...I made this and eliminated the back seam by continuing around(I found it to drape much better!)...I want to submit a pic for you to see mine---but I don't know how.


Here's the photo


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Was it a triangle in the back? If so, you can knit a triangle big enough to bring the ends down to sew in to a front by attaching all three points.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> Here's the photo


OH wow, How you did it is beautiful. I would like to make one for me. But how would i do in one peace? I'm use to pattern don't know, how do it in one peace . Can you help on this?


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

laceandbits said:


> I saw somone wearing a jacket, knitted in garter stitch, and started at the bottom centre of the back in exactly the same manner a shawl is made. There is an increase line up the centre back and down the length of each sleeve. Because of the construction, it is all knitted on the diagonal so stripes and blocks of colour worked really well.
> 
> Ah ha I thought, it's the surprise jacket, but it's not and I can't find a pattern for it, even on Ravelry! I'm sure it must be there somewhere but I'm obviously not putting the right words into search, so I thought I'd ask here instead. Someone must know the style I am describing. Help please.


This may not be exactly what you are looking for... but... I knit this a few years back and think you might like the unusual construction. All garter with a bit of I-cord. Neck down and try it on as you go. Very pretty design. I bought it at Annie's Attic and it might be available on Jimmy Bean's. The designer is Cabin Fever. Joanne.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Once again for those of you who have skipped a few pages, the jacket I wanted is one called Decapo. It's a proper jacket, but just happens to be started bottom centre back using the same technique as knitting a triangular shawl. 

It is not available as only the pattern, but the UK stockist's have said I can choose my own choice of colours as I don't like any of the kit options. 

Thank you all again for your help looking for this, and it seems that several of us now have extra items on our wish lists. 

I have nearly finished a little mini-shawl/scarflet called Scallo-Pie that I found via one of the links given. It was designed for a child size, but I'm knitting it with larger needles and a thicker thread so it is adult size. I am using some Red Heart acrylic random dyed yarn in lots of soft colours, which I bought in Canada probably 15 years ago as I fell in love with the colour. I only bought 2 balls and thought I'd use it with plain colours but everything killed it, and now I only use natural fibres, so it has sat in my stash all that time. I decided that for an accessory piece like this, not worn next to my skin, I could cope with acrylic. And I still love the colours. 

Anyway, it's about 40 rows and a scallop edge, so really quick. I've got another 3 or 4 rows and the scallops to do, so 2 evenings work. As it has hardly dented the first ball, everyone might be getting them for Christmas


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

I have seen this pattern free somewhere but can't remember where. I was looking for a shrug pattern when what you describe popped up. Will try to locate it but......


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

laceandbits said:


> I've got another 3 or 4 rows and the scallops to do, so 2 evenings work.


I hope you share pictures after it's finished - sounds interesting! :thumbup:

Edited to add: I just looked at that pattern, & I love it. I don't know what it is about Martina Behm, but I pretty much love every design of hers I've ever seen! Maybe it's the clean simplicity (looks-wise, that is). Have you seen her Leftie Shawl? So cute.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

spoons4me said:


> BOY!! do I like the look of this sweater...thanks!!


I also am intrigued by the pattern. Looks like fun! Would
like to see posts of this as a finished piece.


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi laceandbits
Glad you were able to contact the company about Hanne Faulkenberg's Dacapo sweater. When I ordered mine I had to pick their colors in the kit. I wish I could have picked other colors. If I decide to make a second sweater in that design, at least I will be able to pick colors that I like although the kit I bought isn't bad.


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello I have been knitting this for some time, having difficulty with sleeves. Wondering if you have made this? Attached is a photo of where the shoulder, appears to me that it is sloped the wrong way, I wonder if it will drape nicely when the sleeve is sewn on, your input would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance
Potty knitter diagonal jacket pattern


----------

